# Hello. I'm new here but I love pigeons



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading the posts the last few hours, and I have to say that I am in heaven or something. Who would have known that other people love pigeons as much as I do? 

I live in a highrise in downtown Atlanta. Pigeons are hated here by most of the tenants, and I've been told I would be kicked out if I kept feeding them. What they don't understand is that these pigeons are outdoor pets to me. They have names and personalities and they are the same ones every day who come to my 10th story window. I let them indoors and feed them every morning. Then I watch them have turf wars and I take pictures. The whole process takes about 15 minutes. They are my also alarm clock. The only day they have missed is about three days after the tsunamis. I didn't see one that morning. They have been coming for 3 years now.

I also have an indoor white dove named Angel. I rescued her from a cat's mouth 8 years ago. She hates the pigeons and stays clear of them (which i am happy about). 

Anyway, I think it is so cool to find a board like this, and I look forward to getting to know people who actually like these awesome birds.

Jayme


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Jayme and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you so much for being a friend to our feral pigeons.

Unfortunately, other people don't like them and that can be a problem when you live in apt complex or high rise where you deal with other people. I'm fortunate to have my own yard so I have my own coop with 50 pigeons.

My friend Reti is the Angel of feral pigeons in Miami, Fl. She made the unfortunate mistake of feeding ferals on her balcony, but because of her kindness many pigeons were rescued from terrible diseases. She has some wonderful intelligent pet pigeons now. The problem was she attracted too many pigeons and before you know it, the manager had a pest control company poison all the birds, that she couldn't rescue although she did bring in as many as she could the day of the poisening. She even rehabbed one of the birds that was poisened. The tenants complained about the noise, the poop, anything they could think of, and after a while the manager listened.

You are smart to feed only your "pets" because if you leave the seed outside you will attract more, and there lies the problem. (Not the pigeons, but people who take notice) 

Yes, these birds are wonderful pets, and very entertaining and smart too! Keep those babies close to you and never underestimate what the people and the manager may do!

Thank you again for being a friend to our ferals!

Treesa


----------



## Jayme (May 25, 2005)

Hi Treesa, and thanks for the welcome! It's so good to hear from someone who understands. Yes, I was reading about some of the poisoning stories. That is so scary. At first I fed about 30-50 outdoors on my balcony, but the complaints from the neighbors were loud and clear. Then I started letting them in, and I haven't had a complaints since. The management sent a notice back then that there would be a $25 fine if anyone is caught feeding pigeons. 

We don't have a pigeon "problem" at this highrise believe it or not. There are plenty of other tall buildings around here. There's also a homeless shelter next door where they are allowed to feed the pigeons. And Centennial Olympic park is about a block away. They hang out there as well as several other parks close by. Oh and there's Underground Atlanta where people always feed them. The pigeons in downtown Atlanta are very fat!

I sleep with the window open and no screen, so in the morning they just come in as they feel like it to eat and run. I have maybe 10 here at a time in the mornings. They are soooo precious to me. 

Do you (or anyone else here) have any pictures? 

You can see my pigeons at 
http://home.bellsouth.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&ext=1&groupid=201022&ck= 

Thanks again for your reply. I hope to hear from other members. I feel like I know you all after reading all the posts!

Jayme


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Whew, am I glad you don't have a pigeon "problem." Actually it's more a people "problem." LOL

Glad to hear your guests visit daily, that is wonderful!

P.S. you can see some of my pictures at this website, but I still have lots of work to do on it.

http://community.webshots.com/user/duiven007


Treesa


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard! No, you are not alone. I used to feel the same way when people would say dirty things about pigeons. Well, pigeons poop but so do all birds and animals for that matter. But when you get to know pigeons you can't help but love them. They're so much fun and interesting to watch. I've learned so much from watching them and of course this website tells you a lot about them. It's just nice to know you're not alone in loving these animals - that other people do also and are willing to let the rest of the world know it too.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jayme,

I really enjoyed the pictures of your babies, especially the ones of them in flight. Great action pictures! 

I have names for all my pigeons too, and I can tell who is who even when they are having a "feeding frenzy". LOL


Treesa


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jayme, 

Welcome to our group here Your pictures of your wild flock are great! Looks like there must be quite a commotion when you open your doors and present the "feed bag" to them! LOL.


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Jayme, Welcome to the board! You've got some nice snaps, why don't you enter the photo contest we're having. If you have a favorite bird email me your favorite shot of it and a paragraph on why this bird is special or a story about it.

Here's a link to some snaps of a young feral that's now part of my life...
http://blueplanetps.com/homie/


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Jayme,

Welcome....amazing routine you have going there. I was especially impressed by the photos of the ferals eating out of your hand. You will enjoy being a member here and being able to interact with others who value our special feathered friends, as you do.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words, Treesa.

Hi Jayme and welcome to pigeon talk.
Lovely flock you have there. Great pics, thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

welcome!!! I love the pix of the birds -- gorgeous flock! And the action shots are superb. Glad you are here --- and so wonderful that your fellows can come in every day for breakfast!


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*Hi Jayme,,,,im A Pigeon Lover Myself Just Like You*

im also in a high rise apt building in chicago ill
people mumbles at me for feeding the pigeons
i buy loafs of bread to feed them ,,,,,
and IM PROUD OF IT) LOL
but its sad ,,really sad ,,,why people doesnt like them ...
then i seen a guy tring to throw rocks at them ,,,,
you wonder how they treat there kids to ,,,,know what i mean?
were going to heaven jayme ,,,,god loves us for loving his feathered birds he put on earth for us ,,,yes i consider them pets out side my self ,,,
if i have to be in my own little world with the pigeons) i will ,,
if people turns against me ( YOU) for loving pigeons,,,,,there not worth it
nice to read your posts) im peggy campbell) im in and out ! lol
TAKE CARE,,,,,,,,, GOD BLESS YOU) DONT WORRY HON)
JUST PRAY FOR PIGEON HATERS


----------



## ladygray (May 26, 2005)

*Jayme and All on Forum*

I just joined the forum also and I am so happy to see others taking care of these precious birds. I got pushed into this in May of 2001 when my husband brought home two baby pigeons that were in a nest in the overhang of the post office where he works. Now this is a man that will not even kill a bug, and the post office was going to have a company come in and power wash the building down, taking the nest and baby birds right along with it. He and another guy climbed up and got the birds and he brought them home. I did a lot of research on the net to find out what to feed them, how to feed them, etc. I learned more about pigeons than I probably care to know, but they are the friendliest, most loving birds I have ever seen. I have a little parakeet and when I put my hand in the cage that little imp will bite me every time. Not my pigeons. The sit on my head, my shoulder, my arm, my lap, and follow me around the deck like I am their mommy. Guess I am since I raise them from babies. Unfortunately, when they get to a certain age they start to venture off and after awhile they do not come back. When this happens I really miss them. I did have one from the last set of two that I raised that did come back every day to see me and would actually peck on the kitchen window to let me know he was here. He wanted his sunflower seeds. He finally quit coming and I feared a hawk or falcon had gotten him, but lo and behold, last week after not seeing him for at least a couple months I went out to let the two new pigeons out of the cage and I looked up and there sat my favorite guy on the gutter. He knew me and eventually came right down onto the deck. He has now returned twice. He is a beauty. We also have two outside cats and they just watch him walk around and make no move toward him. Yes, they are little "pooper" and taking care of them is a lot of work, but as I said, they have got to be the friendliest guys in the bird kingdom. I have a picture of my granddaughter sitting on the deck and two pigeons are climbing in her lap because she is hand feeding them. So far I have raised 16 from babies. I don't know where they are now that they have "flown the coop" so to speak, but at least I gave them a chance at life.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello Ladygray and welcome to the forum!

Thank you for taking in & caring of all these (16) babies, and I imagine there will be more.

We all know the delight and work it is raising youngsters, but so rewarding! 


Treesa


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Welcome to Pigeon Talk Jayme and Ladygray.It is great to have new members who care so much about these unique creatures. 

Jayme, I see that you are from Atlanta. We passed through there last Spring and the night lights are simply breathtaking, a truly beautiful and colorful city!

Ladygray,We took the Illinois route when we retured home. A city within the country. It too made a good memory. 

Hope both of you enjoy our pigeon family and again, _"Bienvenidos!"_


----------

